# Where to find a good Psalter?



## Jash Comstock (Mar 29, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a good, handsome psalter, preferably pocket-sized?


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 29, 2012)

Jash Comstock said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a good, handsome psalter, preferably pocket-sized?



I would recommend picking up a copy of The Psalms of David in Metre from Reformation Heritage Books. It is a lovely pocket-sized edition of the 1650 Scottish Psalter, published by the Trinitarian Bible Society. In my humble opinion, you can't do better than the 1650. For further information on the 1650, check out this essay and lecture by Rev. David Silversides. Please be advised that this psalter does not contain music, only words. However, I do not consider this to be a drawback, since every psalm is set in common metre so that tunes are interchangeable.


----------



## Tim (Mar 29, 2012)

Dearly Bought said:


> However, I do not consider this to be a drawback, since every psalm is set in common metre so that tunes are interchangeable.



Agreed. Instead of a drawback, I believe it is a bonus because it gives a person complete control to use whatever (common meter) tune they want with any of the 150 Psalms. With other psalters that assign a tune for each selection, you need to know that tune (or read music) in order to sing that psalm.


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 29, 2012)

I got mine from gospelmissionbooks, the first link below. I just noticed they have a "Reformed Psalter Hymnal" also, but I don't know anything about it. It's the second link.

Gospel Mission Christian Books

Gospel Mission Christian Books

Blessings!

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




Tim said:


> Dearly Bought said:
> 
> 
> > However, I do not consider this to be a drawback, since every psalm is set in common metre so that tunes are interchangeable.
> ...



Sort of struck me as funny...you could sing every psalm to "Amazing Grace" if you wanted to. Me being a person of routine, I would make a great worship leader...
"...*Ahem*...we will now sing Psalm 4...it goes just like Psalm 3, 2, and 1 that we did a little while ago..."


----------



## Tim (Mar 29, 2012)

moral necessity said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > Dearly Bought said:
> ...



My thought was to encourage those people who lack confidence in singing and have not acquired the ability to read music. In such circumstances they are severely hindered if they wish to sing at home. Since most everyone can manage "Amazing Grace", we then would have a situation in which the entire psalter is made available.


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry, Tim...I agree with you and am entirely on your side. I recommend the same book as you do and hope to buy one just the same. It just struck me as funny to imagine myself sitting in church singing every song to the same tune. I guess my silly mood didn't come across as being silly...sorry. That's the bad thing about typing...can't express silliness very well. 

Maybe they offer a course in it...probably call it "course jesting"...oops, don't want to do that. 

Blessings!


----------



## Zach (Mar 29, 2012)

When I first began singing the Psalms during private worship I sang every one out of the 1650 to the tune of Amazing Grace. I must say, I now LOVE _The Book of Psalms for Worship_ app because it plays the tune and I can sing along to it aloud or silently. It has been a wonderful aid in learning to sing the Psalms. I am very glad that the RPCNA made it available via the app as it makes Psalm singing much more accessible.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 29, 2012)

Mini Psalter is on sale right now. I like the new Psalter a lot. 

Psalter (mini) - gray


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 30, 2012)

Take a dozen or so Common Meter tunes you already know and you can sing the whole Psalter with variety using the Psalms of David in Metre. Great for a group with limited musical ability and new to Psalm singing.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 30, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Mini Psalter is on sale right now. I like the new Psalter a lot.
> 
> Psalter (mini) - gray



Yup. And with the app and/or their CD's, learning the tunes is easy. I was pleased to discover this week that Crown and Covenant has CD's even for the ARP arrangement of their psalter---bought all three!


----------

